# Couple of AFX questions



## mattz281le (Jul 4, 2008)

How common are the original dated AFX chassis?

Where any AFX cars assembled in Ireland? I have a Javelin that has a sticker that looks like the old Singapore one...only Ireland.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Sounds like the Infamous "Potato Pancake Power" Chassis from Ireland.
Rumor has it they ran so fast, they were Outlawed by all the Major Slot Car groups due to the limited availability.

Seriously, Dated chassis do have a following and can bring more money on Epay, sometimes more than others.

As far as Ireland, can't recall seeing those stickers, so you may have something there.
I am sure someone will enlighten us all.

Thanks,
"Irish" Keith


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Pics? Would love to see the sticker.

Marty


----------



## mattz281le (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a photo. Did somebody add this at a later date?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Wow, looks like you may have something there. I've never seen any car with that sticker before. Slot Car Johnnie may be able to shed some light on the subject, or Bob Beers may have some information.

The dated chassis is not common. Bob Beers's book says they are very rare. I had the 1970 and 1971 chassies but sold them both about 3 years ago with a group of cars. As mentioned Ebay brings the most money for them. Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Interesting. I have never seen any reference to Aurora porducts coming out of Ireland in any of the collector's books or older articles I've read. Maybe Mr. Aurora will chime in with some info. Sticker looks like it could have been.  rr


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Made in Ireland*



Pomfish said:


> Sounds like the Infamous "Potato Pancake Power" Chassis from Ireland.
> Rumor has it they ran so fast, they were Outlawed by all the Major Slot Car groups due to the limited availability.
> 
> Seriously, Dated chassis do have a following and can bring more money on Epay, sometimes more than others.
> ...


Well, I've had a few of those - they are the later MagnaTraction chassis - with the nice 5 slot mag truck wheels on them. European find, I think they were. They were on some Jeeps I got. When I got them, the stickers were on the chassis, next to the brush holes. Joe Corea probably knows more - is he on this board? Joe? Are you out there? Joe...?
Gene


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ireland.
Yes they made some there.Stickers that is to help avoid am import tariff imposed by the EU.In order to aviod the tariff a certain % of the product had to be made in the EU.
They also had a plant in the Netherlands( Belgium ) 
There is a book on AFX Europe in the works as we speak.
The ultra rare IPEC trailers are from Europe.
Hope this helps Eddie


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

here is a link
http://members.chello.nl/j.berg133/index_bestanden/Page2158.htm


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

afxcrazy - thanks for the link! Great stuff.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

If you're lucky enough to be Irish, then you're lucky enough. :hat:


----------

